# Enlarger Exposure Meter



## Dave_D (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a chance to get my hands on an Omega exsposure meter. The seller claims accurate prints when using with the enlarger to produce prints everytime and ofcourse he would. Are they that good or ???


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 16, 2005)

What's an enlarger meter? Do they differ from usual meters by much?

Thanks


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 16, 2005)

Only just starting out in the darkroom & never used an exposure meter but from what I found out they are very useful & save time & paper since you don't have to do test strips.


Did you want to know if an exposure meter is any good or that particular make?


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2005)

I've never used one, would be interested myself


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2005)

Have even designed and built one.
They can be very useful and save you a lot of time and money - but only if you calibrate them properly (and keep them calibrated).
They can also help you to adjust exposures if you change paper grade.


----------

